# Decoy Flocking



## money maker (Sep 28, 2007)

Has anybody flocked there own decoys? Is it hard to do? And how do you do it and would it be worth doing? Just looking for some help before I jump into it.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## Architect414 (Nov 9, 2006)

We flocked the heads on some of our big foots this summer. It's really not hard to do, but it is time consuming. We bought a kit from cabela's for like 15 bucks or something and it did about a dozen and a half of them. I found a few kits online that are a lot cheaper per head and I think I'm gonna pick one of them up and do the rest after the season is over. I think the flocking really helps on the decoys we did it on. It gets rid of the shine the big foot heads usually have.


----------



## fylling35 (Jun 15, 2007)

It works pretty good. Make sure that you follow all of the directions. Including the one when you use a torch to burn off the oils on the plastic. I didn't the first time and it turned out spotty and thin. The next one I did it right and it was almost perfect after the fist coat. I was happy with it.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The kit offered for sale on this sight is great. I did a bunch of heads two years ago and they are still holding up. This year we will have to do some others.

Chuck


----------



## money maker (Sep 28, 2007)

Has anybody seen the flocked socks that bigfoot has to just slip on? Looks like that would be easier and help protect them more.

Mike


----------



## rsetty (Dec 5, 2006)

I agree with Chuck....the one sold on this site is a great kit. We did 40 heads and they turned out great. The flocking held up good too. It seems to hold up better than some of the GHG's that we have. We cleaned the oils off the plastic w/ vinegar instead of burning w/ a torch, and it seemed to work well. The kit comes with plenty of the flocking fuzz, but we only had enough glue and primer to do about 40 heads. You could just buy flocked replacement heads, It would save time and would be about the same cost since you have to include your time spent, but if you feel like getting together with a few friends and drinking a few beers, flocking them yourself really isn't too bad.


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

I agree rsetty....it really isn't that bad. Actually, I had a "trailer malfunction" during early season and some of my bigfoots that we flocked fell out and hit the tar. Surprisingly the flocking held up real well! only a couple of spots that were minorly affected. The kit on this site works well and is the cheapest I've found. Just follow the directions that they give you and you'll be fine.


----------



## AVALANCHE (Oct 14, 2007)

Way cheaper than Cabela's
Also, don't spend the money on the black socks from Cabela's just go to Walmart and get a couple of pairs of BLACK panty hose cut them up into strips and tie off one end.
Works great!


----------



## Honker Guide (Mar 15, 2007)

If you have a lot of flocking to do, you can buy the flocking and glue in bulk at this website for the best price in the market!http://www.aerooutdoors.com/products/flocking/index_buy.html


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Do you think flocking heads makes that big a difference?
Good hunting,
Dan


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Dan, YEs

There is way less glare, at least thats what we have found!


----------



## aveluciferi (Nov 8, 2007)

Im flockin all of my decoys. Only managed to do 30 out of 120.
Dont be alarmed over the colours. The goose is a greylag.


----------

